

How To Answer The Question (What Was Your Last Salary?) - fur0n
http://news.monster.com/a/business/how-to-answer-the-question-what-was-your-last-salary-54284a?WT.mc_n=CRM_US_B2C_LC_TWOM_Full_140711

======
iamjdg
posted in a couple other spots:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8065563](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8065563)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8058247](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8058247)

